
Paralyzed man uses mind-powered robot arm to touch - davidedicillo
http://www.businessweek.com/ap/financialnews/D9Q96SH00.htm
======
zerostar07
BrainGate[1] was the first BCI for paraplegics, which used Utah arrays to
record from the motor cortex in order to guide movement. Matt Nagle[1] was one
of the first people to try it. I wonder what is different in this case.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/BrainGate> [2]
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matt_Nagle>

------
ck2
For some strange reason only the dailymail has all the photos and video.

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2047345/Father-
par...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2047345/Father-paralysed-
neck-holds-girlfriends-hand--using-mind-power-robotic-
arm.html?printingPage=true)

~~~
RobertKohr
"Mr Hemmes then had the chip removed as the Food and Drug Administration will
only allow one-month trials for safety reasons."

That is a darn shame. It must take a lot of effort to train control in less
than a month.

------
ajju
Georgia Tech's Brainlab has had an amazing set of tools that do similar
things. A friend of mine helped built something that allowed a disabled person
to control a wheelchair using a BCI.

------
wavephorm
Is it so hard in this futuristic day in age to take even a 1 minite video of
the movement of the arm?

